# Uber Eats refuses to provide destination info after requests are accepted



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets, but once an order is accepted (often times unintentionally), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip. If you call support, they will tell you they are not allowed to tell you the destination, even in markets where it's shown during ping. What kind of nonsense is that? Unethical Uber nonsense is what is.

Uber continues to play bullshit hiding games with the drivers at the same time they're trying to convince California and the rest of the US that drivers are true ICs and are "their own bosses".

There's no legitimate reason for Uber to hide destination info after a request has been accepted. Upon acceptance, the full destination info should be stored in the app so that drivers can refer back to it they need it.

But this is unethical Uber we're talking about, so the word "legitimate" doesn't apply.

The TRUE reason Uber hides it is to trick or manipulate drivers into completing as many unwanted trips as possible. Uber uses various tricks to shove crappy orders down the drivers' throats, and they know that if drivers are able to check the destinations of orders they were "force fed", they'll cancel the vast majority of them. Uber's also worried that "buyer's remorse" could occur for some accepted orders.

California is the only state in which both Uber Eats and Uber Rideshare show destinations during pings, but I'm gonna bet that even in California Uber hides the destination after the request has been accepted. Drivers from California can confirm if that's correct or not.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Yet, you STILL drive for them.
Thank you Uber partner.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

If you are on a ride the ping doesn't show you the destination, but it will tell you the cross-streets, which is sometimes helpful. If you are in available but not on a ride, it will show you the destination. As such I usually turn off new request while I'm on a ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets,


If you are seeing the destination when the ping is offered, you can figure out whether you want the job, or not, _correctamundo?_



Nats121 said:


> once an order is accepted (*often times unintentionally*), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip.


 (emphasis added)

............or is the emphasised the rub, here?



Nats121 said:


> California is the only state in which both Uber Eats and Uber Rideshare show destinations during pings, but I'm gonna bet that even in California Uber hides the destination after the request has been accepted. Drivers from California can confirm if that's correct or not.


Post the question on one of the California Boards and see what they tell you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> If you are on a ride the ping doesn't show you the destination, but it will tell you the cross-streets, which is sometimes helpful. If you are in available but not on a ride, it will show you the destination. As such I usually turn off new request while I'm on a ride.


Only in CA


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Only in CA


Right I should have stated this. He did ask for clarification in CA in his op...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are seeing the destination when the ping is offered, you can figure out whether you want the job, or not, _correctamundo?_


There are various reasons why drivers may not be able to get a good look at the app during pings only to discover after swiping START TRIP that the dropoff is an area they don't want to go. This can be a real problem for drivers who multi-app and need the orders to line up. Cancelling after starting the trip is a risky option because Uber will take a loss for the food, which may incur their wrath.

If the app isn't front and center on the phone or the driver already has an active order, no map will be shown during the ping. The map is an important tool to have, especially given the fact that most pings lately have been double orders, often times going to two restaurants.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ............or is the emphasised the rub, here?


Yes, but as shown above it's not the only reason.

Do some Eats deliveries and you'll discover that Uber uses even more scams against Eats drivers than they do with rideshare drivers. The result of those tricks is that drivers often times end up with orders they didn't intend to accept or didn't accept at all but mysteriously ended up on their phone.

I know it will shock you to learn that the overwhelming majority of those unintentional orders SUCK. They're orders that Uber can't get a driver to accept so they resort to scams to get them "accepted" and hopefully delivered.

Uber knows many drivers are reluctant to cancel orders (before swiping START TRIP) out of fear of "getting in trouble". Many such as myself are not. I cancel them automatically unless they're a large order from a good restaurant in which case I may take a chance and keep it.

This is why Uber refuses to store destinations in the app after requests are accepted and why Uber support reps refuse to tell drivers the destinations even in markets where destinations are shown during ping.

Enough is enough of the bullshit. Let's have full transparency.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Two questions: What does GH, DD do destination display wise? If UE provides the destination after acceptance and cancel rates go through the roof, what then?
Sorry, 3rd question: If UE showed destination at ping and ARs tank across the market, what then?

Sometimes there is a flip side of the coin......


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> What does GH, DD do destination display wise?


They show the destination prior to pickup and it remains accessible.



SHalester said:


> If UE provides the destination after acceptance and cancel rates go through the roof, what then?


They come to terms with the fact that this is all in accordance with labeling drivers as ICs as other platforms have.



SHalester said:


> If UE showed destination at ping and ARs tank across the market, what then?


They do show the destination at initial ping, and I'm sure since they've started doing it, AR likely has dropped. Its comes with the territory, but drivers have a right to know these details when they have accepted an order.

I get not wanting to provide a customer's info over the phone for security reasons, but the info should definitely be in the app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> I get not wanting to provide a customer's info over the phone for security reasons


Uber has all the security it needs. Their systems know the phone belongs to a driver and they screen the call by asking for the driver's name and date of birth. So security is not a reason.

The reason is they don't want drivers like me to find out the destinations by calling support.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Uber has all the security it needs. Their systems know the phone belongs to a driver and they screen the call by asking for the driver's name and date of birth. So security is not a reason.
> 
> The reason is they don't want drivers like me to find out the destinations by calling support.


Its actually a very legitimate reason, a driver's personal info could've been hacked within Uber or elsewhere. Using spoofing technology, anyone can call Uber and they will only ask for your name and dob. Its not like they are asking for our VINs for verification. So yes in most customer service environments they will confirm info not provide it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> If UE provides the destination after acceptance and cancel rates go through the roof, what then?


Cancellation rates would increase dramatically, which would prove that Uber's been ripping off the drivers much more than most people realize. It would prove that Uber has been artificially depressing driver earnings in a massive way, costing drivers a fortune.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Cancellation rates would increase dramatically, which would prove that Uber's been ripping off the drivers much more than most people realize.


...which answers the question 'why' they don't do it...until forced or being faced with an AB5 type of deal. Their decisions are made sans opinions from drivers, but they are not made in a total vacuum.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Its actually a very legitimate reason, a driver's personal info could've been hacked within Uber or elsewhere. Using spoofing technology, anyone can call Uber and they will only ask for your name and dob. Its not like they are asking for our VINs for verification. So yes in most customer service environments they will confirm info not provide it.


The problem with your spoofing theory is that the order request has already been accepted. Spoofing wouldn't allow a criminal to accept order requests.



SHalester said:


> ...which answers the question 'why' they don't do it...until forced or being faced with an AB5 type of deal. Their decisions are made sans opinions from drivers, but they are not made in a total vacuum.


Bank robber Willie Sutton was asked why he robs banks and he famously said "because that's where the money is".

Because Uber is run by unethical people the organization does unethical things.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The problem with your spoofing theory is that the order request has already been accepted. Spoofing wouldn't allow a criminal to accept order requests.


Unless the driver was in on it for some reason, I know the likelihood of that is miniscule but these procedures are designed to ensure no matter what the situation/scam is, no info would be provided to said caller.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Unless the driver was in on it for some reason, I know the likelihood of that is miniscule but these procedures are designed to ensure no matter what the situation/scam is, no info would be provided to said caller.


I forgot to include in my previous post that Uber will give the destination AFTER a driver swipes START TRIP.

The vast majority of times I've asked support for the address they asked if I started the trip. When I said no they refused to provide it.

If Uber was so worried about security they would do a more thorough screening process during calls to support.

If you drive for GH and DD call them and ask for a customer's address before you start the trip and see if they give it to you. I think they will.

Uber would use "customer security" as an excuse if they were asked but the real reason is they don't want drivers getting the destination info.



YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Unless the driver was in on it for some reason, I know the likelihood of that is miniscule but these procedures are designed to ensure no matter what the situation/scam is, no info would be provided to said caller.


You'll have to concede that given the fact that Uber refuses to put the info in the app makes their refusal to give it over the phone look bad even if their intentions were truly about "security".


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I forgot to include in my previous post that Uber will give the destination AFTER a driver swipes START TRIP.
> 
> The vast majority of times I've asked support for the address they asked if I started the trip. When I said no they refused to provide it.
> 
> ...


Didnt know that about "starting trip to obtain address info", but I can recall a time when a trip disappeared from my app and I called to get an apt number, they gave that to me. Anyway, I dont think they care all that much, remember they tried to pay off the hackers who stole the contact info for 50M users.

Trust me, I know they'll give any and every reason under the sun to avoid helping drivers in the most basic situations. I just know most CS environments stress confirming info and avoid providing too much detail.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> They come to terms with the fact that this is all in accordance with labeling drivers as ICs as other platforms have.


Coming to terms with things he doesn't like isn't in Travis' makeup and he created Uber in his own corrupt image.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Look , I accepted 64 ubereats jobs for 2 weeks in May ( first and last 64 ) , declined a shit ton as well in those 2 weeks , it ain’t rocket science on what to take and what to reject , one good thing I found was that I had 3 good lunches and 6 great dinners out of the 64 accepted eats orders I took , that I miss 😋


----------



## Deadmiler69 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets, but once an order is accepted (often times unintentionally), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip. If you call support, they will tell you they are not allowed to tell you the destination, even in markets where it's shown during ping. What kind of nonsense is that? Unethical Uber nonsense is what is.
> 
> Uber continues to play bullshit hiding games with the drivers at the same time they're trying to convince California and the rest of the US that drivers are true ICs and are "their own bosses".
> 
> ...


My UE screen pings for 30 seconds before disappearing. Are you saying that in 30 seconds you can't assess where the pick ups and drop offs are and whether or not it's worth it?

Try flash cards. Make up a bunch of "offer sheets" and have your Mom pop quiz you day and night till you can figure it out in like 8 seconds. That will give you 22 more seconds to grab a pen and write down the address if it's really that important for you to have the entire time. Or you can watch a YouTube video on screen shots. That's where you can snap an exact replica of the screen you are looking at. That way you can go back and review.

I hope these tips help. I hate to see a grown man struggle so mightily. It's rough out there when you're apparently constantly unintentionally accepting UE pings and all. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> Look , I accepted 64 ubereats jobs for 2 weeks in May ( first and last 64 ) , declined a shit ton as well in those 2 weeks , it ain't rocket science on what to take and what to reject , one good thing I found was that I had 3 good lunches and 6 great dinners out of the 64 accepted eats orders I took , that I miss &#128523;


I laid the whole thing out in detail above. It's not about knowing what pings to take. I know my market very well.

It's about the various ways Uber uses to HIDE destinations from the drivers while they claim they're putting the drivers in "control".



Ubertool said:


> one good thing I found was that I had 3 good lunches and 6 great dinners out of the 64 accepted eats orders I took , that I miss


You must be in a market where Uber is desperate for drivers because I know two former drivers who lost their Instant Pay and were threatened with termination for a lot less than your numbers. Uber classifies those as "failed" deliveries and the drivers I know were less than 10% failed deliveries while yours is around 14-15%.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> I forgot to include in my previous post that Uber will give the destination AFTER a driver swipes START TRIP.
> 
> The vast majority of times I've asked support for the address they asked if I started the trip. When I said no they refused to provide it.
> 
> ...


Doordash shows the mileage, destination and restaurant and your current location on a map and leaves it on the screen for 30 seconds up to a minute for you to take a good look at it. Also the number of items and the minimum you will make, usually in my town $3 plus the tip. If the tip is over $5.50 they don't show the part over that.

That info is all still there after you accept, except now you also have exact addresses and see how much the order is.

Cancellation rate over 20% will get you deactivated but there's no reason to let it get that high because you have enough info AND TIME to decide if you want the trip.



Deadmiler69 said:


> My UE screen pings for 30 seconds before disappearing. Are you saying that in 30 seconds you can't assess where the pick ups and drop offs are and whether or not it's worth it?
> 
> Try flash cards. Make up a bunch of "offer sheets" and have your Mom pop quiz you day and night till you can figure it out in like 8 seconds. That will give you 22 more seconds to grab a pen and write down the address if it's really that important for you to have the entire time. Or you can watch a YouTube video on screen shots. That's where you can snap an exact replica of the screen you are looking at. That way you can go back and review.
> 
> I hope these tips help. I hate to see a grown man struggle so mightily. It's rough out there when you're apparently constantly unintentionally accepting UE pings and all. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I don't get 30 seconds. 15 I think.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I laid the whole thing out in detail above. It's not about knowing what pings to take. I know my market very well.
> 
> It's about the various ways Uber uses to HIDE destinations from the drivers while they claim they're putting the drivers in "control".
> 
> You must be in a market where Uber is desperate for drivers because I know two former drivers who lost their Instant Pay and were threatened with termination for a lot less than your numbers. Uber classifies those as "failed" deliveries and the drivers I know were less than 10% failed deliveries while yours is around 14-15%.


Anyone with experience with uber knows that they don't play a fair game with us , you need to use the same tactics they use . Fight fire with fire as they say . Sure you may get deactivated but hey if your not willing to fight back and risk your job over unfair treatment , then you deserve what you get .


----------



## shirlin (Dec 5, 2020)

Deadmiler69 said:


> My UE screen pings for 30 seconds before disappearing. Are you saying that in 30 seconds you can't assess where the pick ups and drop offs are and whether or not it's worth it?
> 
> Try flash cards. Make up a bunch of "offer sheets" and have your Mom pop quiz you day and night till you can figure it out in like 8 seconds. That will give you 22 more seconds to grab a pen and write down the address if it's really that important for you to have the entire time. Or you can watch a YouTube video on screen shots. That's where you can snap an exact replica of the screen you are looking at. That way you can go back and review.
> 
> I hope these tips help. I hate to see a grown man struggle so mightily. It's rough out there when you're apparently constantly unintentionally accepting UE pings and all. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Thanks for your tip! Do you have an idea for multiple pickups at one restaurant? I'm new and I only encountered this once. Feel like I wasn't provided the second one's destination ( or I had missed it). And in such a case, can driver decide which one to deliver first?


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets, but once an order is accepted (often times unintentionally), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip. If you call support, they will tell you they are not allowed to tell you the destination, even in markets where it's shown during ping. What kind of nonsense is that? Unethical Uber nonsense is what is.
> ..


You can still text or call the customer. I have contacted them asking what area they are in to help me decide. Generally they are good about providing a general area. 
And yes this is Uber being a pain and trying to manipulate people. 
If more and more drivers cancel after picking up the order they will eventually make the change. 
Uber needs to add a cancel option that is "Reassign to another driver"


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tkman said:


> You can still text or call the customer. I have contacted them asking what area they are in to help me decide. Generally they are good about providing a general area.
> And yes this is Uber being a pain and trying to manipulate people.
> If more and more drivers cancel after picking up the order they will eventually make the change.
> Uber needs to add a cancel option that is "Reassign to another driver"


In my market and probably all of the US the app doesn't provide any link to call of text customers until AFTER the driver swipes START TRIP, at which point cancelling the order can incur Uber's wrath because they take the loss on the food if the driver cancels.

Uber knows some drivers would have "buyer's remorse" and cancel, so they deliberately make cancelling after starting the trip a shit show.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> ...
> Uber knows some drivers would have "buyer's remorse" and cancel, so they deliberately make cancelling after starting the trip a shit show.


Uber is having troubles convincing people to work for a loss. They are asking for driver referrals. They pay so low I would only refer this for someone I don't like. I only do this between other gigs and while training for other opportunities. Once that other opp pops I stop. 
I suspect Uber is losing money still and will continue to do so. 
I don't believe their model works as they have it now. If it was working and there was room to maneuver they would increase driver pay a bit to improve the service, and decrease the resto fee to improve market share. I don't believe they can afford to do this. They are being squeezed by the investors to move towards a profit. They are trying to ramp market via 75% discounts on your next order, etc. They are being squeezed by Door Dash and Skip who offer the same service to restaurants for less. Doordash pays $6 average for a delivery while the average pay for Ubereats in my area is $3.97 including any promotion for high demand times. I would not invest in Uber for the eats component. I don't know about the rides. Maybe that makes it worth while. 
All that to say if drivers keep cancelling bad offers, and every driver is using multiple apps it will force the poorer delivery services to improve. 
Wishful thinking perhaps. Hard to believe an Uber driver is an optimist.


----------



## Mattybeme (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets, but once an order is accepted (often times unintentionally), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip. If you call support, they will tell you they are not allowed to tell you the destination, even in markets where it's shown during ping. What kind of nonsense is that? Unethical Uber nonsense is what is.
> 
> Uber continues to play bullshit hiding games with the drivers at the same time they're trying to convince California and the rest of the US that drivers are true ICs and are "their own bosses".
> 
> ...


Uber eats is a complete joke. They literally have to resort to hiding the location of the order so people don’t cherry pick I’m sorry but that’s total bullshit. Hey everyone go try to work for DoorDash. I’ve been working for them for 3 1/2 years they show you exactly where you’re going before you accept the order, I’m not trying to guess where I’m going. That’s some bullshit right there. Highly recommend DoorDash. Everyone quit Uber eats now unless you like surprise locations going to places that you don’t like or that are difficult to drop off at ridiculous.


----------



## Mattybeme (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats shows destinations during ping in most markets, but once an order is accepted (often times unintentionally), Uber REFUSES to provide the destination until after the driver starts the trip. If you call support, they will tell you they are not allowed to tell you the destination, even in markets where it's shown during ping. What kind of nonsense is that? Unethical Uber nonsense is what is.
> 
> Uber continues to play bullshit hiding games with the drivers at the same time they're trying to convince California and the rest of the US that drivers are true ICs and are "their own bosses".
> 
> ...


And also, I don’t wanna call the customer and ask them where they’re at. I wanna know where I’m going before I accept the order. Uber eats is not going to last song there’s no way.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> In my market and probably all of the US the app doesn't provide any link to call of text customers until AFTER the driver swipes START TRIP, at which point cancelling the order can incur Uber's wrath because they take the loss on the food if the driver cancels.
> 
> Uber knows some drivers would have "buyer's remorse" and cancel, so they deliberately make cancelling after starting the trip a shit show.


In my area - Ontario Canada, they do give you the ability to contact the customer. It makes a lot of sense to allow this. Most of the time when I contact a customer before picking up the order, I am letting them know some item is not available and do they want a different option. I have probably done this about 8 times out of 1000 deliveries. Now my rules for accepting orders is Has to be over 5$ and under 5 miles, or at least 1$ per mile for longer. If I am already on a delivery the destination is not shown but the amount and distance are. I normally decline all deliveries until I complete the one I am doing, unless it is short distance with big dollars.


----------

